# Anthro Northwest



## RedNothernWinds (Oct 26, 2018)

Hey, Anyone going to this con on the 8 - 11 of Nov?  It's going to be my first con, and I was hoping I could find a pack I could hide in. I'm of aimlessly wondering, as much as it would be interesting.  





(<.< I could also use a roommate, I'm poor and I cant afford a room)


----------



## R4eTDR4 (Mar 29, 2019)

>.<


----------

